# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Creepy woman in my dreams

## undeadjellybean

I was dreaming that I was lucid dreaming. And all of a sudden, when I "wake up" on my dream from my "lucid dream" I want to write what I had just dreamt of, but I couldn't see well, I had to squint. All of a sudden this woman comes and tells me she is my twin, and that I have been messing with things I shouldn't (lucid dreaming), and that I was going to suffer the consequences, she was going to torture me. While she was doing this she had grabbed my knees with her knees and turned me around in the air. She was kind of silver, had a silvery aura. All that time I thought I was having another LD in my dream, still trying to wake up (still in the dream), but I couldn't. When I woke up in my dream I was really scared to sleep and have an LD, because I was scared of her.

What was going on with this DC?

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

> I was dreaming that I was lucid dreaming. And all of a sudden, when I "wake up" on my dream from my "lucid dream" I want to write what I had just dreamt of, but I couldn't see well, I had to squint. All of a sudden this woman comes



This morning I had a very similar experience where I was lucid (or thought I was) and had a false awakening like you. I was recalling the dream and about to write it down in my dream journal (thinking I was awake) then some woman appeared and asked me to tell her my dream, and I did. But she had other intentions (was a kind of dream succubus). 

Really freaky.

----------


## undeadjellybean

That's even more creepy now. I also now remember that she told me I couldn't drink vanilla latte. And I went and drank some.

----------


## Point

It's a dream. If you expect her to be more "powerful" than other DCs (because she looks cool or whatever) then she will be (much like a dream guide).

_If_ she appears again (she could if she's made enough of an impression on you) then I suggest turning her in to a dream guide to make her useful. Or you could fight her with fireballs or something. It doesn't matter what you do as long as you don't expect it to fail.

----------


## LWA

Some say that every thing/character in a dream is an aspect of ourselves, so I might tend to guess that this particular character simply embodied some anxiety you may have about LDing that you may not even be aware of.  

LDing isn't obligatory, and it's fine to take a break (or even not do it) if it makes you feel weird.  At the same time, I think we aren't able to do things we really aren't ready to do, so if you're having lucid dreams, I reckon you're ready to.  

Therefore, I like Point's idea of trying to turn her into a dream guide.  Or you might even be able to make friends with her.  You could ask her, "Why are you here?"  Maybe you could suggest that you have a cup of tea together and she can tell you something interesting.

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

That's abit scary, I admit. Nothing like that has ever happened to me (yet). But then again, I'm not all that experienced. 

Were you ever nervous about trying LD? Even once? Maybe that could have triggered that DC, even long after the feeling has deminished.

----------


## laureno665

That's really scary. My dream last night wasnt anything special (because i was tired and couldnt really be bothered with the LD thing at that moment) so i just drifted off to sleep and I dreamt of this woman aswell. Turns out she's a vampire tho... :L she was scary  :Sad:

----------


## Chookie

Yea, yesterday in my LD (i had a LD yesterday  :boogie:  :boogie:   ::D: ) Some creepy DC came and asked me to leave his world... so i beat the crap out of him  ::D:  So, as long as you think you are stronger... You will be!  :tongue2:  Hope it helps..

----------


## J.D.

She told you that you shouldn't be LD'ing?  I wouldn't take that kind of crap!  Open up a can of whoopass I say...  Maybe try talking to her first though! -If she shows up again that is.

----------


## HeavySleeper

> She told you that you shouldn't be LD'ing?  I wouldn't take that kind of crap!  Open up a can of whoopass I say...  Maybe try talking to her first though! -If she shows up again that is.



I agree with this guy, about the opening up a can of whoopass thing. Don't let anybody threaten you. If you want to lucid dream then you're going to bloody well do so! 

If ever you meet her again just slap her jaw and tell her to get the hell out of your house.  ::D:

----------


## Bizarre Jester

maybe you feel guilt when it comes to lucid dreaming. For some reason you feel it's wrong, and your DC was reflecting on it.
Don't let fear stop you, the DC can scare you (for now until you learn to control it) but it can't physically hurt you, ever.

----------


## Motumz

I would of pissed myself if I had that dream..

----------


## Chelsea

Ha, same Motumz.

----------


## Zelzahim

Next time you see her, give her a slap in the face from me, are you kind.

----------


## afd beatle

She's afraid once you truely believe that you are the most powerful person in your dream world, she will no longer have control over you. You need to confront her ask her why she is bothering you. If she doesnt answer you, make an example out of her and destroy her.

----------


## Lucidness

It must be very scary waking up in your dream, thinking that you have just woken up from a dream, and then something weird like this happens.

----------


## MakoEyes

So let me get this straight...

You were dreaming that you were aware that you were dreaming and when you woke up from the lucid dream within your dream a creepy woman who's description escapes me basically told you to stop trying to become aware in your dreams or else she'll torture you? Sounds pretty messed up.

I'll bet it was a pretty disturbing experience. If it were me I'd just remind myself that nothing can harm me in a dream and that my dreams are mine to command. Ever heard the expression, "You're just making mountains out of molehills"? It means you shouldn't overexaggerate. I'm not saying that you're overexaggerating but I am saying that the situation, although traumatizing, is not as terrifying as it could have been. And then again, even if it were more terrifying, it's only as terrifying as you allow it to be.

It's like phobias and whatnot. People know there's no reason to fear the object of a phobia and yet they still continue. Don't let your psyche prevent you from having LDs!  :smiley:

----------


## coopercrue

I defeated my nightmares with lucid dreaming. Next time you see her say "hey asshole, this is from DreamViews" and take her by the neck and throw the bitch out out your window.

----------


## Mathemagician-Taliskuji

Slay the woman with this??

http://cache.gizmodo.com/assets/reso...6/DSCF6033.jpg

But hopefully in your lucid dream she won't have this weapon or a weapon that makes yours useless.

----------


## Epona

I am currently reading Robert Waggoner's Lucid dreaming - A gateway to the inner self and he has some really great advice on dealing with DCs. First of all, only the moderate levels of lucid dreaming are about manipulating dream objects, scenery and characters. If you want to go to higher level, you want to go BEHIND the whole lucid dream machinery. In this case, it would mean you don't want to kill or fight the creepy woman in your dreams but try to talk to her. You shoudn't be scared of her because she is in your dream after all. If you meet her again, you may want to ask her something like - What to you represent? or Who are you?, or maybe Why don't you want me to have lucid dreams? The biggest mistake lucid dreamers make is running away from DCs in their dreams. They are there for a reason, as symbols, reminders or representations of some aspect of yourself or a problem you are dealing with in you life situation. So, try to talk to them next time...and good luck!

----------


## Jamal

> It's a dream. If you expect her to be more "powerful" than other DCs (because she looks cool or whatever) then she will be (much like a dream guide).
> 
> _If_ she appears again (she could if she's made enough of an impression on you) then I suggest turning her in to a dream guide to make her useful. Or you could fight her with fireballs or something. It doesn't matter what you do as long as you don't expect it to fail.



I totally agree! I had a friend a few years back who used to LD like every night. Once in a while he'd come into school looking really rough. I thought he was depressed, but when I asked what was wrong he told me that this one DC shows up about 6 times a year and has been doing so since his childhood. When this character is present... He has no control over his dreams. Otherwise hes mastered most of the control techniques. Point, you're totally right when you say "expect her to be more "powerful"". It's all about the expectation. Like my friend for example expects to have no control when he sees this DC.

----------


## changed

Have you guys noticed the person that started this topic isn't replying to anybody. I wonder why? :Uhm:

----------


## thanksj

> Slay the woman with this??
> 
> http://cache.gizmodo.com/assets/reso...6/DSCF6033.jpg
> 
> But hopefully in your lucid dream she won't have this weapon or a weapon that makes yours useless.



Is that a Guitar?  ::shock::

----------


## Dylan xD

> Is that a Guitar?



That's Awesome.

And if she comes back tell her that your stronger and "Delete" the bottom half of her body and ask her what she wants?

----------


## undeadjellybean

> Have you guys noticed the person that started this topic isn't replying to anybody. I wonder why?



yeah, sorry. I thought no one was answering and didn't bother to check.

Anyways, all of your advice sounds good to me! Thank y'all, it's great advice!

----------


## DreamingDragon

Interesting! I wouldn't be scared. Theres only 1 simple thing to tell that DC, I am real, and you are not.  

Then watch them have a break down, rofl!

----------


## Itachi

Yeh dude just make sure you show this creepy women whos boss. Has she been in any of your dreams since that one time?

----------


## undeadjellybean

Nope  :smiley:

----------


## Red Hot Lard Man

The dream about the woman reminds me a lot of a dream I once had. I was having a plain old lucid dream. A very lovely woman appeared in my doorway, fully nude. She beckoned for me to come to her. Knowing it was a dream, I wasn't scared although I knew something bad was about to happen. When I was right in front of her, she was smiling.... And then a little dark demon leapt out of her. Her skin was like a curtain the demon was hiding behind. As this happened I thought to myself, "ugh, I knew it..." Then I woke up.

----------


## undeadjellybean

That's scary.

----------

